# Is my lutino split to whiteface?



## Zed (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey there. 1) Can you check the photos and tell if Eve is a lutino split to whiteface? 2) I also want to know if she is a lutino pied?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's no reliable way to tell if a bird is split to whiteface, unless you happen to know that one of the parents was whiteface.

There are no obvious signs of pied, but it can be hard to tell with a lutino.


----------

